# Let's build a List of Finishing touches



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Hello, I have been browsing the Finishing section of the forum, trying to find ways to make my upcoming brand nicer.

I have been looking and looking and most post are repeated questions.

I was thinking it would be nice to create a sticky post with the different finishing touches available, like custom tags, embroidered patches, woven labels and so. Maybe even have a brief description.

It is just an idea. What do you guys think?

I dont know much about finishing options, I wish I could help, but Im just trying to learn.

Thank you.
JC


----------



## NLJ777 (Oct 21, 2012)

I think it's a great idea. Too bad no one with some experience to share responded!


----------

